# Ohio River Buddy Trail 2014



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

2014 Ohio River Buddy Trail Schedule

April 26th Saturday Powhattan Point 7:00  3:00 pm

May 10th Saturday St. Marys 7:00 - 3:00 pm

June 1st Sunday Belpre 7:00  3:00 pm

July 13th Sunday Ravenswood 7:00  3:00 pm

August 17th Sunday Powhattan Point 7:00  3:00 pm

Sept. 27th Saturday Belpre 7:00  3:00 pm

October 19th Sunday St. Marys 7:30  3:30 pm Championship Day

$60 entry ( includes BB )
Fish min of 4 to qualify for Champioship
More Info ....Contact : Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850


shakey


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

NO membership fee
pay at the ramp
ALL tournaments are opens


shakey


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

100% payback
80% day of tournament
20% to Championship 
FREE hotdogs & pop at weighin Courtesy of POLYMER SERVICES of OHIO


shakey


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

How many boats do you typically get and is the entry $60 per boat or per man?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

$60 per team
approx 60-65 boats

shakey


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

What was the winning weight this weekend?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio River Buddy Trail Results
Powhatten Point 3/26
58 boats
1st place &#8211; Steve Billeter / Brad Billeter 10.03 #&#8217;s $ 820.00

2nd place &#8211; Ryan Fulks/ Nick Fulks 8.44 #&#8217;s $ 410.00

3rd place &#8211; Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard 8.09 #&#8217;s $ 190.00

4th place &#8211; Shayne Lockhart/ Ben Lockhart 7.69 #&#8217;s $ 170.00

5th place &#8211; Mark Eaton/ Greg Wilson 7.44 #&#8217;s $ 140.00

6th place &#8211; Todd Billeter/ Norman Yeater 7.09 #&#8217;s $ 130.00

7th place &#8211; Milford Hott/ Milford Hott Jr. 6.88 #&#8217;s $ 120.00

8th place &#8211; Dan Vandine/ Richard Ray 6.83 #&#8217;s $ 110.00

9th place &#8211; Terry Parry/ Brad Chester 6.56 #&#8217;s $ 100.00

10th place &#8211; Joe Roach/Joey Roach 5.31 #&#8217;s $ 50.00

11th place &#8211; Mark Mackey/ Charles Tullius 5.15 #&#8217;s $ 50.00

Big Bass &#8211; Steve Billeter/ Brad Billeter 5.25 #&#8217;s $ 285.00

Next Tournament May 10th
St Marys, WV 
City Ramp 
7-3
Entries Close 6:45 Sharp


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

ORBT Tournament Report 4/26/2014



Fishing still slow at Powhattan Point Saturday; only eight limits of bass with 57 boats entered; water 

On main river was 52 degrees at surface. 115 bass were checked in; all was released alive; here is the 

break down.

115 bass weighing 166.88#s with 31 largemouth; 60 smallmouth; 24 spots; very low numbers for the 

Hannibal Pool. Next ORBT is May 10th at St. Marys , W.Va. ramp 7:00 am to 3:00 pm. Fishing will get

better. Thanks,



Joe Mitchem


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ugh... don't like those numbers compared to this time last year...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I think there were only two fish three pounds or more.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ranger175a said:


> I think there were only two fish three pounds or more.


What a difference a year makes.... anyone talk of seeing any schools of bait? (I know, kinda early in the year for that yet...)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a reminder .....O.R.B.T. has event #2 Saturday May 10th 
St Marys city ramp
7-3
$60 entry (includes BB)
NO membershio fee

More info contact : Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850


shakey


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

one of the best ran tournaments I have been to very pleased with how it was ran.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

A great turn out at the second ORBT this season at St. Marys, W.Va. Ramp with 72 teams taking

part under cloudy/rainy skies with water temps on main river about 58 and backwaters in the

mid 60s. 82 largemouth; 59 smallmouth and 26 spotted bass were checked in for a total of 167

keepers; with a weight of 273.69 #s. My THANKS goes out to all the teams, Polymers Services of Ohio 

for the hot dogs, Boggs Pizza and Grill for water and pop, Wrights Riverside Marine for the plaques, 

and to the ORBT Staff for another job well done.



Joe Mitchem


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio River Buddy Trail 5/10/2014 St. Marys Ramp


1st place - Alan White/ Nelson White 5 12.90 #s



2nd place  Tony Brown/ Dustin Blair 5 11.40 #s



3rd place  Shayne Lockhart/ Ben Lockhart 5 10.62 #s



4th place  Greg Wilson/ Mark Eaton 5 10.60 #s



5th place  Brian Stuegeon/ Scott Bayless 5 10.43 #s



6th place  Glynn Goodwin/ John Kunze 5 9.47 #s



7th place  Mike Lynch 5 9.30 #s



8th place  Shaun Douglas/ Josh Martin 5 8.88 #s



9th place  Bryan Suter/ Jason Suter 4 7.71 #s



10th place  Bill McClain/ Noel Allen 5 7.33 #s



11th place  Bill Pettit/ Phil Waterman 4 7.17 #s



12th place  Jesse Harmon/ Brandon Whittle 5 7.08 #s



13th place  John Beall/ Gary Riel 5 6.60 #s



14th place  Buster Owens/ Jeremy Owens 4 6.12 #s



BIG BASS  Alan White/ Nelson White (Largemouth) 4.03 #s


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That looks a lot better. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a reminder .....O.R.B.T. has event #3 Sunday June 1st 
Belpre city ramp
7-3
$60 entry (includes BB)
NO membershio fee

More info contact : Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850


shakey


----------

